

Toddlers' Favorite Toy: The iPhone - boctor
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/17/fashion/17TODDLERS.htm
Smartphones may mollify a fussy toddler, but does this new Toy of Choice inhibit a child’s development?
======
joezydeco
My 2 year-old is constantly asking to watch youtube videos on my iPhone but
gets frustrated when she tries to grab the device and accidentally starts
touching the screen and the home button. She doesn't get the connection.

Really, what I need is a 4" solid state video player with lockable buttons. Or
I need to hack my iPhone to disable the home key and touchscreen.

------
adolph
I'm really excited that children are growing up in an age where direct
manipulation interfaces are so mainstream.

------
vyrotek
So true. Every day when I come home from work my 2 year old runs up to me and
asks to play on my phone. (Android in my case) She knows how swipe to unlock,
open the apps and find her favorite game.

------
andreyf
I'd never have expected so much technophobia from a NYT article...

~~~
jackvalentine
It is legitimate fear though. I can feel how my attention span and capacity
for deep thought has been attenuated by technology as a mid 20s male. Kids
with developing brains and thought processes we should be even more careful
of.

~~~
hexley
Who cares? Let's just see what happens.

